# Aspirin in dogs.



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder BPP!! I never give human pain meds to my pets, and I know some are worse than others, but it's good to get a reminder again - Some human meds are OK for dogs (Benedryl is one right off the top of my head that my vet recommended when Hannah had an allergic reaction to a bee sting) but some can be very dangerous.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I was not real aware of the aspirin because I was recommeded tylenol or bendryl, baby with a specific dose. (my oringinal comment I didn't say asprin.)Some can be dangerous especially if your not giving correct dosage and anyone that would give prolonged aspirin or any OTC to dogs would certainly know that over use has a negative effect on humans much less a dog. 

The article is helpful but abay tylenol on a rare occasion to help a pet that is not reactive well to other meds may be the only alternative. I have never used either but I cant imagine why vets would recommed tylenol - which isn't asprin is it?? for EXTREME situations if it was deadly. I have read several debatable arguements on this, either way because there is some hype I certainly would recommed it now but we can debate this about pet foods with grain, and so on......


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Our doc recommends aspirin to people who refuse to buy pet specific pain meds, personally I have never given it to any of my dogs. It tears my stomach up so I was not willing to try it out on my dog. 

I have seen toxicity in dogs (and especially cats) from Tylenol and Ibuprofen, but fortunately not too frequently.

I still think pet specific pain meds are the way to go.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

When my cat was sick a couple years back and in a lot of pain, the vet said to never give human asprin. One small pill will stay in their system for three days!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Fluffyspoos said:


> When my cat was sick a couple years back and in a lot of pain, the vet said to never give human asprin. One small pill will stay in their system for three days!


Yep I read its very harmful especially to cats


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Those poor dogs! I haven't been able to take aspirin for most of my life as I, too, get stomach ulcers from them. 
_


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

I've heard the bad things about aspirin before... the vet told me to give TQ benadryl for her allergies, though - which I have done, and it DOES help... I also was very nervous though, and talked to many different vets and did my research. I don't give anything to my puppers unless I've reasearched it first, seeing as I want them around as long as possible!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

A Lot of human meds are ok for dogs (benadryl, pepcid, alot of antibiotics as a few examples). A lot are not. If ever in doubt, ask your vet. But i still stand firm about the aspirin no matter what a vet tells me. It causes way too much damage, and by teh time they actually do show sigsn, significant damage has been done.


----------

